
Visual Studio 2019 for Mac Preview 3 - kristianp
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/visualstudio/visual-studio-2019-for-mac-preview-3/
======
ebg13
> _This is the next release of our IDE for .NET Developers on the Mac._

So still not the real Visual Studio. I wish they wouldn't use practically the
same name for three different products that only vaguely overlap.

------
ycombonator
Does it have much needed C++ workload support ?

